# Can't figure out what's wrong with my dog



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

So my buds issues started about 2 months ago. He started breathing very heavy at night, had a constant runny nose, and developed a bump on his nose. He screams if you even slightly press on the bump. 

In addition to the above, he has trouble maintaining weight (has been at 80 pounds for 3 months), shows pain in the jaw when yawning, and has reduced energy. 

We took him to the vet last week which they tested him for any fungal infections while also taking blood from him. Everything came back negative. The only issue they saw was his potassium to sodium ratio being slightly off. We have another appointment set for Friday to check for Addison's disease which I read is extremely rare in young dogs so I'm not holding on for that diagnosis. 

He is only one year old. All these issues are becoming very stressful for my wife and I. The only time he is normal is when he is on pain medication. 

Can anyone think of any possible causes for the symptoms I have described? My vet likes when I throw out things from the internet just so they can be ruled out. Anything would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance. I hope this guy gets better. He is too young to have the life he has had so far. Hoping for the best!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's a picture of his nose. 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DennisC (Aug 3, 2013)

If his blood work and medical tests came back normal can they rule out a spider bite or bee sting, or something that may be causing a localized allergic reaction. I don't know a lot about this stuff but my last pup came down with significant lethargy and it took some time to figure out he had been bitten by a spider. Just a thought. Good luck figuring it out.


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

They definitely haven't said anything about a bug bite. I'll bring that up when I see them Friday. He has been on antibiotics twice now and the issue is still there so my thought is a regular infection is unlikely. I'm no doctor though. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm going to throw a couple more things at the vet on Friday. 

Just from looking on the internet his symptoms resemble lupus somewhat so I'm going to ask her about that. I'm also going to throw allergies out there too.

Hopefully I can get some solution. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If you are anywhere near a vet teaching hospital, go. 

Tetanus would be way out there. 

Not aspergillosis? That's a fungal nose thing. 

The Addison's test - is that the one that's kind of stressful? www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?A=608

Did they aspirate the bump at all or is that not a good idea? 

List: Lump or bulge, Nasal congestion, Runny nose and Sneezing: Common Related Medical Conditions (for people)

Diagnosing a Dog With Runny Nose Symptoms

He's way too young for a nasal cancer I would imagine. Pet health and runny noses - Pet Insurance Blog – Pets Best Insurance story

I would want a referral and would hold off on any other testing that might agitate until then - let us know how things go.


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Had to go to the emergency vet last night due to extreme swelling in the nose and because he was acting lethargic. My vet appt is Friday and I didn't feel we could wait that long so I took him in. 

His nose was about twice the size it was in the picture below. One nostril is completely shut off. He was also in extreme discomfort if his nose is even brushed. 

The emergency vet wants to do a scope and ct scan. I really don't see any other option considering we have been to the vet three times and don't have any knowledge of what's going on to date. 

She threw out a ton of possible causes (fungus, something stuck in the nose, tumor, etc). 

I'm so glad I decided to get pet insurance. The cost of all these tests would really be painful if I didn't have it. It's just crazy knowing he's 1 year old and all of this is happening. I've never even heard of dogs having issues like this when they are still puppies. 

I'll provide an update once we decide what route to take. About 99% sure we are going the ct scan route. Just have to confirm with my home vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Is only one side of his nose running? Is the nostril or underneath the nose pink? One of my dogs developed nasal aspergillosis. She had an extremely painful muzzle, and eventually her nostril turned pink through that didn't happen til later. Her nose didn't have an obvious bump, but some dogs do.
Hope they find out what it is soon.


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes it's mainly one side and it's very red and swollen inside the nostril. Taking him to the vet today for one more test. If that comes back with nothing then it's on to the specialist. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes I would definitely see a specialist for this one, seems odd.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes please keep us updated, no advice, but I hope things get figured out and taken care of! :hugs:


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Appointment for Tuesday is set. Specialist is going to do a scope to look up the nose and a ct scan. 

I'm about to be $2000 poorer so I hope it's worth it. 

They keep throwing the word tumor out there. Is that even possible for a dog that is 13 months old? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Mwelsh03 said:


> Appointment for Tuesday is set. Specialist is going to do a scope to look up the nose and a ct scan.
> 
> I'm about to be $2000 poorer so I hope it's worth it.
> 
> ...


Sadly I've seen cancer in dogs that young, but it's pretty rare .

Hopefully they find something fixable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> Sadly I've seen cancer in dogs that young, but it's pretty rare .
> 
> Hopefully they find something fixable!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah me too. Never though we would have to deal with the possibility of cancer at such a young age. I'm praying it's not, but the doctors keep leaning towards it being a tumor. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

will the scope include a biopsy? that would be definitive i would think and perhaps you would not need a ct
poor pup
good luck


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Could a tumor grow that fast? 

I hope its something curable for your guy. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Nico Pico (Mar 5, 2012)

I had an older dog who had nasal cancer. Her symptoms were not like you're describing. Her nose was not swollen in any way, & she had chronic nosebleeds, & bleeding from the mouth. She was also 11 years old. Has your dog had any immunizations, recently?


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, I hope it's not cancer. When Frieda had the fungal infection, the vet thought it was cancer at first. She had nose bleeds on one side, and if her nose even touched anything she yelped or cried. Eating was hard because of this so she ate canned food. The scope didn't show anything with her, but the vet suspected that the problem was up too far for the scope in the nasal passage. Once the aspergillosis was finally diagnosed and treated, the pain in her nose lessened very quickly. The redness in her one nostril, and the nose bleeds took a little longer to resolve. One of the clues that the vet had that it might not be cancer was the pain in her nose. She said that is one of the characteristics of aspergillosis vs. cancer.
I hope you get good news.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Is there a foul smell coming from the mouth or nose?

Did they x-ray? I almost wonder if something is stuck in his nose. What, who knows - small stick, etc.

I would want a second opinion.

Poor guy


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Is there a foul smell coming from the mouth or nose?
> 
> Did they x-ray? I almost wonder if something is stuck in his nose. What, who knows - small stick, etc.
> 
> ...


This is what I was wondering. Maybe there is something stuck that caused an infection, and now the infection has spread to bones? Is it sinus related or are they back, closer to the eyes? This is a stretch, but could it be from a bad tooth, or something on the roof of the mouth that has spread into the nasal cavity?


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone! 

It is somewhat comforting to know he isn't really having major symptoms of nasal cancer. 

I'm hoping something is just stuck up his nose and it's a quick fix. 

So far the vet has tested for fungal infections, performed an xray of his head, and did blood work. Everything came back clean. 

As far as doing the scope before the CT scan, they didn't really make that sound like an option. They wanted to do the CT scan first then the scope. I'm not sure if that is really how it should be done. Should I request the scope first? A biopsy will be performed with the scope. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

this is my personal opinion
a scope with a biopsy could save the ct scan because an x ray was done and a ct is basically a bunch of x rays concentrated in layers which may or may not show anything
if an x ray was clear then a ct may be a waste of time and money

but with a scope they are actually putting the thing up in the nose and viewing with their eye balls 
personally i would opt for the scope with the biopsy and if that is all clean then it is something else in the tissues itself 
a scope and biopsy could rule in or out a foreign body that the x ray missed and also the biopsy could rule in or out an infection of any sort

i mean if something was up in there an x ray should have shown something already
a foreign body would have shown up one would think unless it is something that x ray can penetrate


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

I would suggest an xray to see if there could be a foreign body in his upper jaw/mouth region.
best wishes for a complete recovery.


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

I agree with my boy diesel!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Ct scans can see a lot. When one of my daughters was little she was having a constant runny nose, cold like symptoms. She was given antibiotics but nothing happened, finally she went to the Children's Hospital and were able to identify a sinus infection through a CT scan and then got some more specific antibiotics which helped.

Last year I had neck pain so bad I couldn't sleep, write or breath deep. Went to urgent care, an xray showed I fractured my neck and the doctor was freaked out that I was walking around with a broken neck, then had a CT scan and the fracture was ruled out, just general aging, arthritis, stenosis, spiny growths, pinching on my nerves. Having the scan may show something so then the doctors will know where to look with the scope.

Tuesday must feel like forever for you.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

cts can show a lot i am not saying that but i think this dog may have an infection or fungus or mass and the best way to rule that out or in is a scope with biopsy
if an infection or fungus a ct may show something but not tell ya what it is


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well the difference between doing just scope vs both the scope and the scan is $1000. I will gladly pay what I need to but if I can save $1000 by not doing something that isn't necessary I wont. 

I'm still leaning towards some type of infection. When I give him Rimadyl it's a night and day difference in terms of how active he is and how much swelling he has. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Do NOT listen to my boy diesel, listen to whatever specialist you are getting the scope and ct scan done with.

Often times it's a lot cheaper combined because the dog is already anesthetized so you're only charged for anesthesia.

As well it shows a LOT more than just a plain xray, is a lot more detailed, and statements like that alone show very little understanding for the process. Most nasal foreign bodies do not show up on xrays, because they're common things like wood or grass awns or other non - radio opaque object. Scopes can show you a lot but they can really only show you the nasal cavity, and if this problem is not in the nasal cavity you're out of luck with a scope. A scope will not show damage to the bone or growths elsewhere in the muzzle.

This is not presenting at all like an oral foreign body. Those are obvious. 

Tooth root abscesses normal cause swelling near the eye.

Obviously if there was a mass it would be biopsied, cultures and samples would be taken. 

Rimadyl is a really good anti - inflammatory and pain medication, it's not an antibiotic and improvement with Rimadyl would not be indicative of an infection vs. Other cause of swelling.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

ah anubus some how i knew you would come along 
apparently you did not read or fully comprehend my comments above 
1 it is my _opinion_
2 ct is an x ray with many layers 
3 yes ct can show a lot but it will not tell you what the problem is

for instance if there is a mass the ct will confirm there is a mass but not identify what it is 
abscess vs fungal infection

since money is an issue i would ask your vet about ct vs scope and biopsy

since your vet has seen the dog and is treating it 
run it by them if the scope would be more beneficial at this point than the ct or if both are necessary


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Let's please remember that people are only giving their opinions and attempting to give the OP some options to discuss with their vet. No reason to be rude just because one may not agree with those options. 

ADMIN*


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Clipper got one of those goat head stickers in his nostril once. He came running up to me and I got it out,...carefully! But I did watch it to make sure it didn't get infected or in case a piece of the sticker was still there. Something like that wouldn't show on regular xray. But if he had been able to scratch/rub off something like that a small piece left in could get infected.


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

I just feel like an infection would have shown is his blood tests or he would have responded to the three different forms of antibiotics we have given him over the last month. 

The fact that he hasn't responded to any of the antibiotics is what is causing them to think its something other than a bacterial infection. 

She said there is still a possibility it could be fungal. She tested for five different fungal infections through a swab test and looked at the results under a microscope. I was informed that just because those came back negative didn't necessarily mean he couldn't have a fungal infection. There's still a possibility the infection could be deeper in his nasal cavity. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Tuesday can't come quick enough. All the possibilities are just going to keep coming to my head until I actually find out what's going on. 

Thanks again for the input everyone! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

The vet diagnosed Friedas fungal infection through a blood test. But her case was pretty far along by that point. I have also heard of it showing up on cat scans.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

lhczth said:


> *Let's please remember that people are only giving their opinions and attempting to give the OP some options to discuss with their vet. No reason to be rude just because one may not agree with those options.
> 
> ADMIN*


I understand and respect this, so I apologize. However, I feel that there is a difference between opinion and plain out inaccurate medical advice that could cause harm. (Telling someone you don't think they should do something a specialist had recommended because it won't diagnose anything, when this is inmacurate and the very process of the diagnostic test/tool is obviously not understood)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Aspergillosis (fungal) - seen in German Shepherds

Fungal Infection (Aspergillosis) in Dogs | petMD


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck today and please let us know what they find! Wishing you the best

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Update for everyone:

Griffey went in for a CT Scan and scope this morning. The news is still much of the same. Doctor is uncertain as to exactly what his issues are. He is very confident that it is either a fungal infection or cancer.

Tissue was pulled from the nose for biopsy and we should have the results Friday or Monday. He did inform me that there was some bone deterioration in the nose. He said normally if you stick a needle in a dog's nose it will hit bone, when he stuck a needle in Griff's nose it went into the nasal cavity.

My questions, and hopefully someone can help me understand a little better, but if it's fungal will treatment help rebuild the eroded bone? 

If it's cancer, what am I in for? As I stated, he's only 12 months old; Is there any possibility he could beat cancer and live a full and happy life? Nasal cancer is a pretty grim topic to research, but I didn't know if him being so young would work in his favor.

I am praying he is okay. This is my wife and I's first dog which we love to death. If his prognosis is poor it will just crush us.

As always, thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

If you have a vet teaching school near you ask them about cancer treatments. When my dog was diagnosed (he had a tumor IN his heart that was half the size of his heart and was inoperable) I learned that there are TONS of cancer treatments available, and with him being so young I would think he would stand a good chance. While I was in there for one of his visits a gentleman came in and handed out envelopes with cash in them to the cancer techs for curing his dogs' cancer. The dog was there as well and looked completely healthy. When he left and saw us sitting there he said my dog was in great hands. We did try chemo to shrink the tumor, but with it being in his heart and already so big it was too late. I did get a few months of extra time though. Just make sure to research your options in your area, and if there are none, move to Colorado ;-)


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm going to reach on this one but I see you reside in California. Are there poisonous snakes around? Could this be a snake bite? I've never seen a snake bite on a dog but tissue deterioration and swelling are symptoms of a bite. 

Just throwing this out there as I didn't see it mentioned. Dogs investigate with their noses and he might have got it near something he shouldn't have and got bit.

Good luck on the prognosis and you guys are in our prayers. Wishing you the best!


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

When the fungal infection is resolved further loss of bone won't occur. But in our experience, what's lost is lost. Frieda's nostril was enlarged by the infection but the pink nostril changed back to black. Btw, some vets will prescribe fluconazole, but it didn't help at all. Itraconazole is more expensive but it worked. If it is a fungal infection the doctor will probably tract with a nasal flush and then a few months of itraconazole. We had good luck with the generic version but not everyone does.


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

The more and more I read his symptoms match aspergillosis more than they match nasal cancer. 

Also, I'm in Indiana so I don't think a snake bite is possible. 

The vet is pretty confident it's fungal or cancer. Now it's just a waiting game to see what the biopsy comes back with. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i would think a shot of steroid, large dose and a regime of prednisone would rule in or out a tumor. would shrink it down, and have no effect on a fungal infection. won't tell you if ,malingnent or not but would/could make your dog more comfortable.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> i would think a shot of steroid, large dose and a regime of prednisone would rule in or out a tumor. would shrink it down, and have no effect on a fungal infection. won't tell you if ,malingnent or not but would/could make your dog more comfortable.


Inflammation from a fungal infection would also likely temporarily reduce with steroids but would not be a permanent loss.

The biopsy should tell.

Bone can heal and reform omewhat, but largely yes what's lost is lost. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Have you investigated a foreign body such as a foxtail


Beware of Foxtail Seeds This Summer - Whole Dog Journal Article
^^^
Dogs often pick up foxtails between their toes; the flexing motion of the dog’s feet helps the foxtail work deeper and deeper between the toes, until it pierces the skin (and keeps going). *It’s also extremely common for dogs to get foxtails in their nostrils as they sniff and smell in the grass* on a walk. Other common foxtail sites for foxtails to embed include the dog’s ears, eyes, and throats.

*Once inside the dog, awns continue to burrow inward*. If they’re not found and removed quickly, they can literally disappear, because they *won’t show up on an x-ray*. *An awn that has crept into the dog will continue to travel throughout her body, often leaving a hollow tract behind it, until it either comes up against something it can’t go through (such as bone),* or pops out through the skin.

Foxtails can also cause tissue necrosis.
“Then something like aspergillosis (a common fungus) can grow in dead tissues,” says Dr. Acker. “Once established, it’s pretty devastating; it can be as serious as cancer


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> Have you investigated a foreign body such as a foxtail
> 
> 
> Beware of Foxtail Seeds This Summer - Whole Dog Journal Article
> ...


Grass awns are really common but that should of been obvious (hope fully) during the endoscope

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Quick update:

Just got a call back from the specialist today regarding the biopsy taken on Tuesday. The specialist can confirm that without a doubt it is not cancer nor is it fungal. She did however notice a ton of white blood cells in the sample. She asked me all of the problems he has had since I got him and I listed all of the following that have happened in the last 10 months:

-Kennel Cough twice
-Pano
-Conjunctivitis
-Ear infection

She was pretty amazed that we have had all those issue in the last ten months, so she believes that he has an IGA deficiency issue that was caused by poor breeding. She told me that typically dogs that grow up on large farms that were bred poorly can develop an immune system that is susceptible to everything that crosses it’s path. She is pretty confident this is what my dog has and just needs another blood test to confirm.

So I guess the good news is he doesn’t have cancer, but I’m not sure how healthy he will be or what the plan of attack would be if he had an IGA deficiency. I guess we will just wait and see. She is supposed to get back to me on Tuesday once she speaks with doctor that performed the CT scan. Hopefully we can get to the bottom of this and my guy can be healthy/happy again. For now he is going to remain on Rimadyl until we can figure out another route to take.


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

I will admit to that at the time I thought I was buying from an exceptional breeder......and then I found this forum and saw that I was definitely mislead.

I still occasionally go to the breeder's website and constantly find that she is breeding the female every time it goes into heat. I see that she has a new litter every 6 months. It was my fault for thinking I was picking a good breeder without doing all the research I could, and now my dog and myself are paying for it. I saw AKC certified and automatically assumed it was a great breeder. Plus, $850 seemed like a lot of money for a dog at the time which I have since realised is nowhere near what a quality breeder charges.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My boy was IgA, IgG, and IgM deficient in his senior years. His IgA was normal, but low end normal, in his youth. I am not sure exactly what supports the IgA well, other than vitamin A, and one vet I have says that dogs do better on animal based vitamin A than plant-based. It's possible that something like Transfer Factor would help with IgA, as well as things like whey protein. This would be a lifelong supportive plan you would want to have, and a dog with immune deficiencies (common in GSDs), is always at risk 

I know someone whose dog has a nose tumor, and she has kept it in check with a number of supplements and doxycycline. She speaks very highly of lactoferrin when the nose gets very stuffy. Not sure if that would be helpful to you, but maybe.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Mwelsh03 said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Just got a call back from the specialist today regarding the biopsy taken on Tuesday. The specialist can confirm that without a doubt it is not cancer nor is it fungal. She did however notice a ton of white blood cells in the sample. She asked me all of the problems he has had since I got him and I listed all of the following that have happened in the last 10 months:
> 
> ...


 
to address the rimadyl and possible IgA deficiency...that, IMO should go. Read the small print on their homepage...if Death should occur, discontinue use...there is also kidneys and liver issues with. Why subject your (possible) immune compromised dog to toxic drugs

Bovine Colostrum may be helpful.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Personally, having had a GSD with a nose issue, I would start the dog on itraconazole and doxycycline, and go from there.

The itraconzole because of the GSD's susceptibility to fungal issues, and because of the number of antibiotics he has been on. The doxy because it is an anti-inflammatory, and has some good anti-cancer properties. Something is wrong, and Rimadyl won't treat it. And no matter what the experts say, at this point, it's all an educated guess unless they found something very specific.

If you are using rimadyl, please, at least use a good liver protection supplement, like country life's Liver Support Factors, or something similar.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

jafo220 said:


> I'm going to reach on this one but I see you reside in California. Are there poisonous snakes around? Could this be a snake bite? I've never seen a snake bite on a dog but tissue deterioration and swelling are symptoms of a bite.


Good question.

Depending where in CA the dog is, I would wonder if there is a nasal presentation of Valley Fever (fungal).


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

LisaT said:


> Personally, having had a GSD with a nose issue, I would start the dog on itraconazole and doxycycline, and go from there.
> 
> The itraconzole because of the GSD's susceptibility to fungal issues, and because of the number of antibiotics he has been on. The doxy because it is an anti-inflammatory, and has some good anti-cancer properties. Something is wrong, and Rimadyl won't treat it. And no matter what the experts say, at this point, it's all an educated guess unless they found something very specific.
> 
> If you are using rimadyl, please, at least use a good liver protection supplement, like country life's Liver Support Factors, or something similar.


When I say he is on Rimadyl, I'm only talking about for the next few days until we have a solid plan of attack. He will be off it by Tuesday. 

Thanks for the input everyone. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope they figure it out soon.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I was also wondering about a snake bite. They can be nasty.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am not sure that the health problems you pup had are totally out of the ordinary. Pano is common in GSDs, infections can happen. After the first one the immune system is compromised and other infections develop easier. As he matures and his immune system develops, he can improve. There was Bubbles in Baltimore, the dog that had the giant growth on the nose (muzzle). It was bone branched like a christmas tree. That should be visible in the x-ray.


----------



## jwmedic (Nov 16, 2013)

My GSD had very similar symptoms 6 months ago. I took him to several specialist vets and had numerous imaging tests, cultures and biopsies. He couldn't breathe through his nose and had a huge ulcerative lesion on his hard palate. I almost put him down as he seemed miserable (lost weight, lethargic, his eye started bulging). I spent every day researching his illness and am so glad I did. He was eventually diagnosed with a fungal infection; Texas A&M said it was Pythium, but I knew it wasn't. It was Conidiobolus (Conidiobolomycosis) which is rare. He was diagnosed and treated by Dr. Grooters at LSU (through my vet in Houston). After a few weeks of being on Sporonox (Itraconazole) his condition improved dramatically. He is continuing to take the Itraconazole for a year as this nasty fungal infection often returns when treatment is D/C'd. I hope this helps. If anyone has a dog with similar symptoms, please feel free to email me at [email protected]. I am so fortunate to have found a cure for my baby and I want to make sure other's have this information.


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well.... just thought I would give an updated on where Griffey is at right now in the diagnosis phase.

Ill sort by events that have occurred in chronological order for anyone that hasn't read the entire thread. Keep in mind, he is 13 months old. I know it doesn't matter the age sometimes, but most things I have read occur in older dogs.

April - A lump was noticed on top of his snout. Difficulty breathing at night, inflammation, and a runny nose were persistent. He was also in noticeable pain when the nose was pressed on. Vet prescribed antibiotics and pain killers in hope that it was a simple bacterial infection.

May - Symptoms persisted. Griffey was referred to a specialist (who was filling in for the "normal" specialist. We have only talked to the doctor that performed the tests once). A CT scan was performed as well as a rhinoscopy. Bone destruction was seen in the CT scan along with inflammation through the scope. A biopsy was taken and reviewed by the regular specialist at the hospital we took him to. She confirmed no cancer and no fungal infections (what a relief to me at the time). She told us she thought it could be a possible IGA deficiency and asked us to get a blood test.

June - blood test done and returned a week later. Blood tested negative for IGA deficiency. We also tested for mascular myositis which also came back negative (he was in pain when opening his mouth which is why the test was performed). Griffey was given rimadyl and some more antibiotics for the time being in order to control the inflammation.

July - everyone around us was convinced his issues were due to something he was allergic to. We gave him some benadyrl for a couple days straight which did not help. 

So that's where we stand. This vet and specialist are extremely disappointing as they take a week to get back to us on every single issue. There appears to be no sense of urgency. Due to this, we are going to a more experienced vet in hopes that he can point us in a better direction. We hope to be recommended to a better specialist as well since the one we had been talking to only works Mondays and Tuesdays and is extremely difficult to get a hold of. I am concerned about the possibility that "maybe" the fill in doctor that performed the rhinoscopy messed up and it has caused a false negative result. Is this possible? The bump on his nose is getting bigger every week. I have attached a picture to show what it looks like as of two hours ago.

If anyone has any similar symptoms or can help in any way please do. I am open to discussing all possible causes. 










Thanks


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Also forgot to mention that we called the breeder to ask if any of his litter/mom/dad have experienced of these issues. Of course she told me no (not sure if I believe her).


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

LisaT said:


> Personally, having had a GSD with a nose issue, I would start the dog on itraconazole and doxycycline, and go from there.
> 
> The itraconzole because of the GSD's susceptibility to fungal issues, and because of the number of antibiotics he has been on. The doxy because it is an anti-inflammatory, and has some good anti-cancer properties.


Doxy can also treat other things that other abx can't...

I havne't seen any drug therapies tried, and, if this is my dog, I would start trying some. Biopsies and cultures and can still miss a number of things.

I'm not sure that the IgA deficiency ever made sense to me - you would see other signs before you saw a bump on the nose, I think.


----------



## jwmedic (Nov 16, 2013)

*GSD with Nasal Conidiobolus Fungal Infection*

I have attached a picture of a GSD that had a conidiobolus infection similar to what my dog had. This picture was of a GSD treated by Dr. Grooters at LSU.

Also, I was told by 2 specialty vets initially that my GSD didn't have a fungal infection. Conidiobolus is relatively rare and very few vets know how to recognize it. Does Griffey by any chance have any lesions inside his mouth...possibly on his hard palate?


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

jwmedic said:


> I have attached a picture of a GSD that had a conidiobolus infection similar to what my dog had. This picture was of a GSD treated by Dr. Grooters at LSU.
> 
> Also, I was told by 2 specialty vets initially that my GSD didn't have a fungal infection. Conidiobolus is relatively rare and very few vets know how to recognize it. Does Griffey by any chance have any lesions inside his mouth...possibly on his hard palate?


I haven't noticed any lesions in his mouth. His nose does look like the one in the picture. 

We have an appointment with a new specialty vet on Monday. I'll certainly bring this up when I see her. Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jwmedic (Nov 16, 2013)

*Fungal Infection*

Also, both the specialist vet clinics initially claimed that my dog's infection was not fungal. Conidiobolus is quite rare and very few vets are familiar with it. Texas A&M said it definitely wasn't fungal and were sure it was cancer. When the biopsy report came back they said it was Pythium, which is a fungal infection (called swamp cancer). Pythium does not typically affect the nose and mouth in dogs, however Conidiobolus (and I believe Basidiobolus) often affect the nose.


Sorry...I didn't see where my previous edit showed up so posted again.


----------



## jwmedic (Nov 16, 2013)

Good luck on Monday. I hope you get some answers.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I think fungal infections are really under diagnosed.


----------



## Saraneeneemom (13 d ago)

Hello,

I saa past post you made about your dog having a bump on it'a nose and some other symptoms. I have experiencing the same issue with my dog. No vet knows what happening. Did you ever find out what was going on with your pup?
Thank you!


----------

